# Recherche icones pour mon bureau...



## Tony 06 (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour !
Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour exposer ma demande, mais je cherche des icônes de remplacement pour mon bureau. Bien sûr j'ai cherché sur internet, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je cherchais : les icônes sont trop "fantaisistes". Je cherche notamment une icône _toute simple_ représentant le dernier (ou l'avant-dernier) iMac de bureau, pour la mettre à la place de mon DD, et si possible toute la famille d'icônes qui va avec (c-à-d dans le même style), pour les dossiers .
Merci par avance à tous ceux qui me donneront cette indication, et Mac'ment vôtre ! 

Il y a un forum dédié à la customisation ici&#8230; On nigaud&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

Un petit coup d'oeil dans les coups de coeurs ? 

Iconpaper aussi !


----------



## wath68 (11 Octobre 2010)

DeviantArt :
http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/icons/os/mac/?q=imac


----------

